# HELP*** BLOATED NIGERIAN DWARF DOELING??



## rebel985 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi. I have a 2 month old nigerian dwarf doeling that has gotten "fat" to where it looks like she wobbles. She is very tiny with a swollen looking belly (both sides). She loves to eat. She is bottle fed twice a day with a small amount of purina goat chow and access to hay. She seams to be happy, but just looks funny. Should I be concerned or anything to watch for? I gave her a little bit of baking soda and warm water with a syrnge, but I was afraid she was having trouble swallowing it... I shot straight water to help wash it down... I started massaging her stomatch over 30 minutes ago.. I think she is enjoying it because she dosent move much while I am doing it. I hear her stomatch swashing, and I believe gas is coming out (at least thats what I think I smell every now and then)  I have 2 other kids that are not as swollen, however they are a week older than her. I am going to stop feeding them any types of grain until her stomatch goes down. For now, she will have access to hay, and a bottle with goats milk twice a day. Any recommendations? Thank you!


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 20, 2012)

You need to go back to your first post and change your title to "HELP bloated baby nigerian dwarf" to get more and quicker responses.

In the meantime, massage her firmly, encourage her to walk, and dont feed anything until you hear from someone who knows more than me.

While you are waiting, find your baking soda......you'll need to drench her with it if she is bloated.

edited cuz my fingers are spastic


----------



## rebel985 (Feb 20, 2012)

Drench her with it? Explain what do you mean by drench.. How think should it be?


----------



## hcppam (Feb 21, 2012)

drench mean for all intense and purpose is to get her to drink it, there is a tool for that but you might be able to make a thin paste and get it on her tongue so she will get some down...do not pour it down her throat.


----------



## elevan (Feb 21, 2012)

rebel985 said:
			
		

> Hi. I have a 2 month old nigerian dwarf doeling that has gotten "fat" to where it looks like she wobbles. She is very tiny with a swollen looking belly (both sides). She loves to eat. She is bottle fed twice a day with a small amount of purina goat chow and access to hay. She seams to be happy, but just looks funny. Should I be concerned or anything to watch for? I gave her a little bit of baking soda and warm water with a syrnge, but I was afraid she was having trouble swallowing it... I shot straight water to help wash it down... I started massaging her stomatch over 30 minutes ago.. I think she is enjoying it because she dosent move much while I am doing it. I hear her stomatch swashing, and I believe gas is coming out (at least thats what I think I smell every now and then)  I have 2 other kids that are not as swollen, however they are a week older than her. I am going to stop feeding them any types of grain until her stomatch goes down. For now, she will have access to hay, and a bottle with goats milk twice a day. Any recommendations? Thank you!


Feel the LEFT side.  Does it feel high and tight?  

Rub the LEFT side firmly.  Does she pass gas (from either end) when you do this?

IF the answer is yes to both or either of those then I would treat with Baking soda (Sodium Bicarbonate).

Here are 3 methods of administering that you could use:



> Baking Soda (BS)Balls:
> 
> 2Tbsp Baking soda and enough water to form a "dough" roll into balls and shove into the back of the goats tongue.





> Baking Soda Drench:
> 
> 2Tbsp Baking Soda
> 
> ...





> Sodium Bicarbonate 10 gr tablets (available for under $20 for 1,000 at your human pharmacy)
> 
> Bolus 9 Tablets


----------

